# Irish fishing vessel Discovery S225 has sunk



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Newsflash on Sky News just now that the Discovery S225 ( built by the Campbeltown Shipyard as the Sunbeam LK355 in 1980 , 23.41m(77ft) x 6.7m(22ft) x 2.74m(9ft) , 146GT , Caterpillar 421kw/564hp , white fish trawler owned by Noel O'Sullivan Castletownbeb County Cork ) has sunk out on the continental shelf to the west of Ireland. All 5 crewmen reported in a liferaft with helicopter rescue on route.

Photo of this vessel as Sunbeam

I'll update as and when any more information comes thru.

Davie


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Davie Tait said:


> Newsflash on Sky News just now that the Discovery S225 ( built by the Campbeltown Shipyard as the Sunbeam LK355 in 1980 , 23.41m(77ft) x 6.7m(22ft) x 2.74m(9ft) , 146GT , Caterpillar 421kw/564hp , white fish trawler owned by Noel O'Sullivan Castletownbeb County Cork ) has sunk out on the continental shelf to the west of Ireland. All 5 crewmen reported in a liferaft with helicopter rescue on route.
> 
> Photo of this vessel as Sunbeam
> 
> ...


Davie
Southwest TV puts the number of crew rescued as 7 and thankfully all safe.
Peter4447


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

TV Southwest News (Monday 1830).
Discovery believed to have gone over after nets snagged on the bottom. Two liferafts launched of which one sank. 5 crew members taken from the remaining raft by a boat from a VLCC and the Skipper and Mate picked up in the same way from the water after 2 hours. Neither were wearing immersion suits and both were suffering badly from hypothermia but treated very professionally on the VLCC and both OK. Helicopter from RNAS Culdrose operating at maximum range (it refuelled on the Scillies) collected all 7 from the VLCC.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Typical of the news to rush out incorrect info again(Cloud).

Yes confirmed 7 men safe , vessel sank 140nm west of the Scilies fishing in deep water ( continental shelf so probably over 300fm ( 550m , 1800ft ) fishing for Monkfish , Black Scabbard fish , Blue Ling , etc ).

Its a miracle the 2 men in the water survived at all let alone for 2 hours in the Atlantic in winter time.

Well done the VLCC for picking the men up and well done the Fleet Air Arm for getting the job done to get them ashore.

Davie(Thumb)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Davie Tait said:


> Typical of the news to rush out incorrect info again(Cloud).
> 
> Yes confirmed 7 men safe , vessel sank 140nm west of the Scilies fishing in deep water ( continental shelf so probably over 300fm ( 550m , 1800ft ) fishing for Monkfish , Black Scabbard fish , Blue Ling , etc ).
> 
> ...


Hi Davie
The RN winchman made a particular point of stressing how well the two lads had been cared for after being picked out of the water.
Peter


----------

